# Oh how I love cheap flatbed scanners.



## cigrainger (Aug 4, 2007)

I was playing with some slide film and my girlfriend's cheap flatbed scanner thats not supposed to have the ability to scan film. Ektachrome 100 in 120 size at the Dublin Zoo.


----------



## nealjpage (Aug 4, 2007)

Cool.  Since it's not "supposed" to scan slides, how'd you get the light source?


----------



## cigrainger (Aug 4, 2007)

I didn't -- it just scanned like that due to the light the scanner itself creates, but I had to brighten it quite a bit to bring it to this level.


----------

